# Where to Buy Extra Long Leg Cycle Tights?



## woodbine (5 Sep 2016)

I'm 6'4" tall, but only have 33" waist. I'm looking for some cycling tights as I want to keep cycling as far into winter as possible this year. I'm really struggling to find tights with extra long length legs - preferably a 35" inside leg.

Does anyone have any recommendations for me, as I now realise that sourcing smallish waist and long leg tights won't be easy? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Sep 2016)

I'm 13ft 8ins and this guy normally sorts me out...


----------



## vickster (5 Sep 2016)

Assos?

Endura do different length shorts, perhaps tights too?

Or go for a short or 3/4 length + leg warmer combo?

You could also try somewhere like impsport

Or a left field suggestion, get some leggings from long tall Sally (go up to a 38" inside leg I think) and wear over cycling shorts  They'll offer smaller waist sizes being aimed at women too of course


----------



## Kajjal (5 Sep 2016)

Have a look at Castelli, they tend to be tighter fitting than most. I am 6ft7 and wear the xxxl size but do not have a 33" waist


----------



## woodbine (5 Sep 2016)

Thanks for your suggestions - will have a look. As for internet searches, have done a few, but nothing has turned up.


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Sep 2016)

I am 6'3 with a 34 inch waist. I always buy tights with foot loops. Just bought a pair of Planet X Clubman roubaix tights and they fit great and don't cost much. They are unpadded so designed to be worn with shorts. The last pair of Px tights I bought lasted for three years.


----------



## simon.r (5 Sep 2016)

I asked this question a year or two ago!

Decathlon suit me at 34" waist and a 34" leg in non-cycling trousers.


----------



## lutonloony (5 Sep 2016)

I stole a pair of wife's thermal tightsleggings ( can't remember which because I'm old) from Primark last year. Fine when worn with shorts, although I did almost die from heat exhaustion as they were mighty warm ( think they would be fine for F.Cold days). My inside leg 35 , waist 34ish


----------



## S-Express (5 Sep 2016)

woodbine said:


> I'm 6'4" tall, but only have 33" waist. I'm looking for some cycling tights as I want to keep cycling as far into winter as possible this year. I'm really struggling to find tights with extra long length legs - preferably a 35" inside leg.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for me, as I now realise that sourcing smallish waist and long leg tights won't be easy? Thanks for any help.



You get that lycra stretches, right?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2016)

S-Express said:


> You get that lycra stretches, right?


You get that heavy duty winter cycling tights are not as stretchy as thin summer Lycra shorts, right?


----------



## S-Express (5 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> You get that heavy duty winter cycling tights are not as stretchy as thin summer Lycra shorts, right?



I'm talking about winter longs, obviously. Cos that's the topic of the question.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Sep 2016)

Mine would not stretch several inches comfortably.

Which is why I mentioned it ...


----------



## Globalti (6 Sep 2016)

Lusso's winter Roubaix tights are superbly made, very durable (wore my first pair for many winters) and quite long in the leg. If a standard pair doesn't fit you they will make a longer pair for you. Everything is made right down the road from my office here in Manchester. They are very helpful.


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Sep 2016)

My measurements are very similar (although more of a 34" waist if I am being honest) - I have found that Santini XXL are long enough, but also some Decathlon XL. They are not baggy around the waist. However, unless it is colder than bas^ard cold, I tend to use Castelli nanoflex (water resistant) normal bibs and leg warmers.


----------

